# November 2008 Member monthly Giveaway



## Jim (Nov 1, 2008)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on Nov 7,2008 6PM Eastern time.

Rules:
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in October your eligible.*

Pick a number between 1 and 500 and reply here with it.
Closest number chosen by the HAT program wins.

There will be 2 winners this month. One winner will receive the *unclaimed* package of Yamamoto Senkos 5 inch in the Rootbeer/Red&Gold Flake (#284) and another winner will win a Shimano neoprene baitcast cover. This cover is awesome and will fit all low profile shimano baitcast reels. It will also work for all brands of low profile baitcasters.


Good luck! :fishing2:


*And the Winners Are....*


Fishingsmylife 317, and Natetrack 321

The winning number was 321.


----------



## kemical (Nov 1, 2008)

sweet!!! i pick number 125


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 1, 2008)

74 please


----------



## Zum (Nov 1, 2008)

# 6


----------



## phased (Nov 1, 2008)

280


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 1, 2008)

007


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Nov 1, 2008)

86 please


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 1, 2008)

317


----------



## Broncoman (Nov 1, 2008)

308


----------



## shamoo (Nov 1, 2008)

500 :mrgreen:


----------



## Codeman (Nov 1, 2008)

96


----------



## Popeye (Nov 1, 2008)

Sister's Birthday is April 26 so I'll try 426 please.


----------



## G3_Guy (Nov 1, 2008)

282


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 1, 2008)

112........


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 1, 2008)

126


----------



## 12ftModder (Nov 1, 2008)

369


----------



## captclay (Nov 1, 2008)

384


----------



## ShadowWalker (Nov 1, 2008)

348

This is what my bounced paycheck was, and my former employer is refusing to pay it, so maybe it will bring me some luck here.


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 1, 2008)

333


----------



## slim357 (Nov 1, 2008)

123


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 1, 2008)

315


----------



## ho_shi (Nov 1, 2008)

hope i made enough lol i been busy and not had chance to get on much nope just 2 posts!!! maybe next month lol

gl to everyone


----------



## KAI (Nov 1, 2008)

111


----------



## DiverDog357 (Nov 1, 2008)

423


----------



## paulk (Nov 1, 2008)

55


----------



## dedawg1149 (Nov 1, 2008)

13


----------



## russ010 (Nov 1, 2008)

245


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2008)

357


----------



## DahFISH (Nov 2, 2008)

29


----------



## CTAngler481 (Nov 2, 2008)

148


----------



## redbug (Nov 2, 2008)

258


----------



## BassNBob (Nov 2, 2008)

239


----------



## Specknreds (Nov 2, 2008)

200


----------



## fowlmood77 (Nov 2, 2008)

492


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 3, 2008)

391


----------



## natetrack (Nov 3, 2008)

321


----------



## Popeye (Nov 5, 2008)

You do have my address to send me the reel cover I won (wishful thinking) right?


----------



## Jim (Nov 5, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> You do have my address to send me the reel cover I won (wishful thinking) right?




Yes, You want me to post it online so everyone can have it? :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye (Nov 5, 2008)

ummm... naw, that's okay.


----------



## Jim (Nov 8, 2008)

Winners announced. =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 8, 2008)

Congtats guys.... way to go =D>


----------



## G3_Guy (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats guys!


----------



## Popeye (Nov 8, 2008)

Congratulations guys


----------



## Zum (Nov 8, 2008)

Wayto go.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats fellas ! 8)


----------



## phased (Nov 8, 2008)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats to you guys!


----------



## dedawg1149 (Nov 9, 2008)

congrats =D>


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats Guys! =D>


----------



## natetrack (Nov 10, 2008)

Sweet, I play my house number and win. Thanks Jim.


----------



## KAI (Nov 10, 2008)

congrats to you both! =D> 

enjoy your gifts :lol: ..........


----------



## ejones1961 (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations =D> =D>


----------

